# Questions sur des app !



## Chococed (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour !

Voila j'ai acheté un ipad 2 samedi. J'en suis vraiment content d'autant plus que je n'ai pas de probleme niveau ecran (fuites).

J'ai commencé a installer quelques applications, et j'ai constaté un bug sur l'application allociné: quant je lance l'appli, une partie de l'image est décallée vers le bas, ce qui me tronque les lien pour accéder a l'accueil etc.... 
J'ai tenté de désinstaller et réinstaller l'application mais le résultat est le même.
Est ce que vous auriez une solution ? peut etre un bug de ios 5 ?

Ensuite j'ai une question conernant certaines application: si j'achete pages via mon iphone, est ce que je pourrai l'installer sur mon ipad également ?

Et enfin, une petite question technique: imaginons que je veuille refaire une restauration totale sans sauvegarde, si je décide de réinstaller des applications que j'avais auparavant acheté ( par exemple angry birds), vais je devoir repayer l'appli ? il me semble que non mais j'aimerai avoir confirmation tout de même ...

merci !


----------

